# 18 and no gf ever :(



## freakzilla

Hi,
as the title says, I'm 18 and I've never had a girlfriend. The thing is when I was young I just assumed it would happen when I was older and left it at that, and I never bothered making friends in secondary school (American equivalent of high school?) because I never felt alone.

But now I'm 18 and alone and without any way to meet girls, and on top of that my looks are less than average and my social skills and interests don't help either.

Now I'm in college and once that's over I will probably never speak to any girl other than for work or something else like that.

So what do I do? Just learn to live with it? And seeing as I don't even have the most basic relationship skills how the hell am I supposed to make a relationship work?:cry

Edit: maybe inappropriate but I'm horny as hell and frustrated as hell.


----------



## Rixy

Yeah, insane horniness and frustration can get you in trouble sometimes. Three of my friends followed the same path, except they aren't socially awkward so they ended up getting into relationships where they were often humiliated or "whipped" so to speak. Just a heads up I guess, don't get into a relationship for the sake of a relationship. Could you join a dating site possibly? I guess I'm no help, I'll soon be joining the 18 and no girlfriend boat :b


----------



## freakzilla

Rixy said:


> Yeah, insane horniness and frustration can get you in trouble sometimes. Three of my friends followed the same path, except they aren't socially awkward so they ended up getting into relationships where they were often humiliated or "whipped" so to speak. Just a heads up I guess, don't get into a relationship for the sake of a relationship. Could you join a dating site possibly? I guess I'm no help, I'll soon be joining the 18 and no girlfriend boat :b


I have considered dating sites before but I don't think I can get past the stigma of it. I'm "only" 18 I'd prefer to meet someone the normal way.


----------



## broseph

Same here. It's not that uncommon, I know a few people who haven't had a girlfriend are 18-20 and don't have SA. Try not to worry about it too much. 

At this point I'm just trying to take things one step at a time at working on just being friends with girls.


----------



## mbp86

24, never had one either. The only way you will get a girlfriend is if you make the effort.


----------



## Fitzer

17 and never had one. I feel your pain man.


----------



## habsfan31

Welcome to the party. 21, soon to be 22, never had one either.


----------



## Star Zero

Hmm, well now that you're in college, are you taking any courses of interest, or just general studies (math, english, etc.)? Maybe you can find a girl with similar interests in a class, try casually talking to her and see where it goes? There's got to be a lot of variety at college. But i agree, you're a little young for dating sites if you ask me.


----------



## defoe

17 , and never had one...its getting worse

ill be 18 in december


----------



## Your Crazy

Don't be in such a rush for companionship, because relationships usually lead to pain and hurt.


----------



## freakzilla

I'm only studying IT at the moment (networking and general) and the girls there are the loud, obnoxious type who, even if asked, would refuse me.

I wouldn't be feeling so **** if some of my friends were on the same boat, but all of them have a gf or have had several (there are maybe 2 virgins among us) and on top of that I don't know many girls and there is no way for me to meet new girls who I might ask since I don't really have a social network (IRL).

If I had loads of friends and some female friends I would've been able to say I will eventually meet a girl who will like me.

Man this sucks:sigh


----------



## thatoddquietgirl

Your Crazy said:


> Don't be in such a rush for companionship, because relationships usually lead to pain and hurt.


well said!


----------



## shyboy

don't rush it man, I know a lot of guys out there have girl friends and stuff but it's better to find a girl that is worth your time than one that will make you regret it, just be smart about it


----------



## nycdude

I never had a G.F i am 20 and i do not want to deal with relationships right now, just focus on school.


----------



## freakzilla

nycdude said:


> I never had a G.F i am 20 and i do not want to deal with relationships right now, just focus on school.


ME:"Edit: maybe inappropriate but I'm horny as hell and frustrated as hell."

How the hell can you reach the age of 20 without ever going nuts?


----------



## nycdude

freakzilla said:


> ME:"Edit: maybe inappropriate but I'm horny as hell and frustrated as hell."
> 
> How the hell can you reach the age of 20 without ever going nuts?


Well, i just, you know get on the computer. Everytime i see a girl i see them as people not as sex objects. Just try to focus on other things dude. You'll get a girl soon, don't worry.


----------



## Pure Phobia

I'm in the same boat and my lack of social experience screwed up a chance or two. Yeah, pretty much drowned in sadness over the last one, but I know things will change in the future.

Always darkest before the dawn, right? (Yes, I did quote Harvey Dent from the _Dark Knight_ right there)


----------



## JKH

I didn't get my first girlfriend until I was 22. I had terrible social anxiety all through my teens, I had no friends, no social skills, was uncomfortable in conversation, etc., etc. What I want to point out, though, is none of that necessarily matters. I met my very first gf through a family member (didn't need a "social network"), my family member told her I was shy so she carried all the conversation for the first few days that we were together until I loosened up enough to be myself around her. She was genuinely interested in me and what I enjoyed even though I'm not exactly into the normal things. She liked that I was shy and preferred to stay at home and we had enough in common that we could have very long conversations. 
All I'm trying to get across here is it really, honestly, truly can happen for all of us and it doesn't have to happen in the ways we think or expect. For instance, my sister who is also rather shy and didn't (still doesn't) have a social network met her husband of 5 years through a family member. 
I know how hard it is to be the only single on in a group but you never know what's waiting around the corner. I can't tell you how many times since my first girlfriend I've met girls who turn out to be relationships in the most unusual places and under the most unusual circumstances.


----------



## freakzilla

JKH said:


> I didn't get my first girlfriend until I was 22. I had terrible social anxiety all through my teens, I had no friends, no social skills, was uncomfortable in conversation, etc., etc. What I want to point out, though, is none of that necessarily matters. I met my very first gf through a (1)*family member* (didn't need a "social network"), my family member told her I was shy so she carried all the conversation for the first few days that we were together until I loosened up enough to be myself around her. She was (2)*genuinely interested in me* and what I enjoyed even though I'm not exactly into the normal things. She liked that I was shy and preferred to stay at home and we had *(3)enough in common* that we could have very (4)*long conversations*.
> All I'm trying to get across here is it really, honestly, truly can happen for all of us and it doesn't have to happen in the ways we think or expect. For instance, my sister who is also rather shy and didn't (still doesn't) have a social network met her husband of 5 years through a family member.
> I know how hard it is to be the only single on in a group but you never know what's waiting around the corner. I can't tell you how many times since my first girlfriend I've met girls who turn out to be relationships in the most unusual places and under the most unusual circumstances.


 1. no chance
2. No one is genuinely interested in me.
3.I like a little of everything I'm not hardcore about anything so people would rather talk to someone who is more into that subject.
4. Can't keep a conversation going even with my closest friends.


----------



## TurningPoint

The most important thing is realizing what you want from a relationship. Whether it's love, feeling accepted, intimacy, sex, good conversation or whatever.

*Give yourself a chance.* You need to give yourself a chance and feel positive about yourself, because that's what people are attracted to and interests people. Not just with girlfriends, but any kind of relationship. If you're going to look at any prospective situation negatively, the relationship you're looking for won't fall into your lap. Be positive. Even if you're socially anxious, it doesn't mean you have to tell yourself I can't do this or that or that other people are better than yourself. People can sense when you think negatively about yourself.

It seems like this is very much a confidence issue, and I think it would do you well to make sure that you give yourself reasons to feel positive. Like the existing relationships you have. The positive things about your environment. Think of anything positive and those positive thoughts will keep building and bring good things to you.


----------



## Rixy

JKH said:


> I didn't get my first girlfriend until I was 22. I had terrible social anxiety all through my teens, I had no friends, no social skills, was uncomfortable in conversation, etc., etc. What I want to point out, though, is none of that necessarily matters. I met my very first gf through a family member (didn't need a "social network"), my family member told her I was shy so she carried all the conversation for the first few days that we were together until I loosened up enough to be myself around her. She was genuinely interested in me and what I enjoyed even though I'm not exactly into the normal things. She liked that I was shy and preferred to stay at home and we had enough in common that we could have very long conversations.
> All I'm trying to get across here is it really, honestly, truly can happen for all of us and it doesn't have to happen in the ways we think or expect. For instance, my sister who is also rather shy and didn't (still doesn't) have a social network met her husband of 5 years through a family member.
> I know how hard it is to be the only single on in a group but you never know what's waiting around the corner. I can't tell you how many times since my first girlfriend I've met girls who turn out to be relationships in the most unusual places and under the most unusual circumstances.


I'm glad to hear that. I've recently accepted the fact that it IS possible that girls can be interested in me but I'm not really bothered about having a relationship while I'm at school right now for a few reasons but hey, that post gives me some hope :b


----------



## Jaz

I'm 16 and never had a boyfriend. I've come close twice, but i pushed both guy's away cause i was afraid they would reject me after they really got to know me. I just can't stand anymore pain, but i don't want to be alone... so basically I'm screwed.


----------



## HipHopHead

I am 3 months into 19 now and i myself have only ever actually had 1 girlfriend, and i gotta say..... dont rush too much guys, relationships dont always work out for the better. The 1 girlfriend i had left me in a mess, 
Firstly she was a party person - you can imagine how many times i had to come up with lame excuses to not go out
and she was bi-polar - i didnt know this until the 2nd year dating her and could not understand alot of the stuff she thought and did, it made me question myself
she also could not understand the concept of social anxiety, and not everyone can .
i learned myself that you should not enter a relationship, so you can earn a sertain "status", or hope that by dating the other person you will feel more defined, because you have to define yourself. 
btw guys, i've heard multiple times that being a virgin is quite sexy to a girl. dont give up


----------



## freakzilla

I understand your point HipHop but at least you can say that you're actually capable of attracting women, I on the other hand....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

freakzilla said:


> Hi,
> as the title says, I'm 18 and I've never had a girlfriend. The thing is when I was young I just assumed it would happen when I was older and left it at that, and I never bothered making friends in secondary school (American equivalent of high school?) because I never felt alone.
> 
> But now I'm 18 and alone and without any way to meet girls, and on top of that my looks are less than average and my social skills and interests don't help either.
> 
> Now I'm in college and once that's over I will probably never speak to any girl other than for work or something else like that.
> 
> So what do I do? Just learn to live with it? And seeing as I don't even have the most basic relationship skills how the hell am I supposed to make a relationship work?:cry
> 
> Edit: maybe inappropriate but I'm horny as hell and frustrated as hell.


You just listed all the reasons you think you don't have a girlfriend, but you don't know what to do?
To succeed at anything, the desire has to exceed to the risk. Until that happens, you're likely going to be stuck doing the same things you've always done that has resulted in where you are right now.
To change your life, that has to stop. You gotta do different things. Do you have any hobbies? Do you have a job? To meet girls, you have to go places.

All I know is that if you don't think you deserve a girlfriend, then girls will probably think that as well. So maybe start with trying to stop being your own worst enemy. Ha, listen to me, giving advice that I don't even take myself.


----------



## wane

Im 22 and never had a girlfriend. I think any girl would find me boring. I like art, cycling, running, geography, history. Im not a big gaming person.


----------



## PrinceRIP

I'm 18 and idk i've had some girlfriends but I feel like I lucked into all of them and they all probably regret dating me.

They key is CONFIDENCE. Fake confidence at first, and eventually you'll actually become confident


----------



## kougs

I'm 20 and also never had a relationship, nor have I ever had any chances, if I ever had a chance I feel like my social phobia + severe inferiority complex would simply make me outright deny such a chance.

However, I think that many people here are viewing relationships in the wrong way. It looks like you're seeking a girlfriend just for the sake of having a relationship, which makes would make relationships unnatural, and sure, jumping into a relationship may leave you feeling good for the first few weeks - but after the initial rush you'll realize you don't share companionship with your new girlfriend, nor do you share any interests and you find her more annoying than not. 

The above is very likely if you jump into a relationship without any of the natural "get to know each other and see if she's right for you" parts.

Just my opinion anyway, I just don't like relationships being seen as something that you have just for the sake of it.


----------



## richard p member

The biggest problem with being a teenager is that you're so much younger than you know. I'm not saying this isn't something that's bothering you, just that you probably have no idea just how common it is for people your age. 

My advice is to put it out of your mind and let it happen when it happens. Easier said than done, but necessary.


----------



## Dictionary

I'm 16 and I've never had a gf and i feel great. One less thing to worry about .It might come,it might not.I'm not going to force myself after anyone.If i have nothing to say to a girl then why waste my time trying to think of something to say. :no


----------



## Hamtown

Nah man most people who date are douche bags especially before the age of 18!Half the time people are complaining about there relationship and then when its gone they mope like the worlds going to end.I just think alot of these people seek the drama and effectively the same people attract each other.

But maybe I'm completely wrong its just what i've seen with most peoples relationships in my life.Theres always some issue it amazes me how they do it.


----------



## Phaedrus

17 and I've never had a girlfriend too. It doesn't worry me much but sex seems to be much fun. Social skills are not that great. Foot fetish doesn't help either.


----------



## intrikate

Kind of in the same place as you freakzilla...but opposite. I've never had a boyfriend. I guess I would just like someone to be able to cuddle and do stuff with, like go places. 

I don't have many friends, and the ones I used to be able to talk to, I can't really anymore because they have boyfriends....and it doesn't help at all being left out, and only being able to spend time with them when they're joined at the hip.

I know I need to work on my own confidence and learn to like myself, before someone will like me.


----------



## metallica2147

I'm 18 and going to college, too. I haven't had a gf or anything close to that and I think I missed a big part of being a teenager and in being in high school.


----------



## Sameer

I dont have gf too. Im 26 now. Im a virgin. I had career problems and im not rich either. So i never searched for any gf. When i will be 35 or so...my problems will be over as i believe.After that i will look for a gf..may be.....


----------



## deadwarrior666

@sameer
hey sammeer.. u from india? which city? 

am 23, never had gf... frustrated to hell


----------



## millenniumman75

Sameer said:


> I dont have gf too. Im 26 now. Im a virgin. I had career problems and im not rich either. So i never searched for any gf. When i will be 35 or so...my problems will be over as i believe.After that i will look for a gf..may be.....


Having just turned 35, I probably have far more confidence now than I did at 18 - still no girlfriend, but boy, have I accomplished a LOT. If that makes me "too good" for some women out there, that's just too bad. I am NOT going to be a Sugar Daddy.


----------



## Sameer

@millenniumman75 Having just turned 35, I probably have far more confidence now than I did at 18 - still no girlfriend, but boy, have I accomplished a LOT. If that makes me "too good" for some women out there, that's just too bad. I am NOT going to be a Sugar Daddy. ( I dont know if you read this line properly or not ----- ' I had career problems and im not rich either. So i never searched for any gf '. I never wanted to do that. So i said that..when i will be 35 or so...my problems..that is career problems will be over as i believe.After that i will look for a gf. So if i never had those problems...i would have already had a gf. Anyway.... ) ( I can't able to Quote the message. None of those features are working.I cant able to click on it. So i used brackets. )


----------



## mcmuffinme

I'm 22 and never had a boyfriend. It gets better every year *sarcasm*


----------



## Prakas

millenniumman75 said:


> Having just turned 35, I probably have far more confidence now than I did at 18 - still no girlfriend, but boy, have I accomplished a LOT. If that makes me "too good" for some women out there, that's just too bad. I am NOT going to be a Sugar Daddy.


Sorry millenniumman ...Sadly hearing that, you actually give me hope. I mess up every opportunity that I get. Best luck to you man.


----------



## rickey

boy i wish i was 18 and helping myself right now, there might have been hope before my teenage years ran out. If you really think whatever problems you have are interfering with your life, then talk to someone as soon as possible.


----------



## RainbowJellyfish

I am 18, and never had a BF.


----------



## alone892

Same boat, to those who are older, how much persecution and closeted homosexual accusations do you face? At 18 I feel like I'm still under the protection of my age, but as I get older I don't know if someone trys to give me **** about it I can see myself getting into a fight over it.


----------



## Catlover4100

Rixy said:


> Yeah, insane horniness and frustration can get you in trouble sometimes. Three of my friends followed the same path, except they aren't socially awkward so they ended up getting into relationships where they were often humiliated or "whipped" so to speak. Just a heads up I guess, don't get into a relationship for the sake of a relationship. Could you join a dating site possibly? I guess I'm no help, I'll soon be joining the 18 and no girlfriend boat :b


I'll be joining the 18 and no boyfriend boat too... next week:-( Birthdays used to be fun, but largely due to SA, it seems more depressing with every year that passes because all I can think about are all the things I haven't done.


----------



## Catlover4100

alone892 said:


> Same boat, to those who are older, how much persecution and closeted homosexual accusations do you face? At 18 I feel like I'm still under the protection of my age, but as I get older I don't know if someone trys to give me **** about it I can see myself getting into a fight over it.


No kidding, I'm pretty sure that my parents think I'm a lesbian. Not that there would be anything wrong with that... I'm just not.


----------



## VIncymon

i'm 19.


----------



## naataliee

I'm 17 and will be 18 in October and have never had a boyfriend. I don't think I will ever have one.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Intimate relationships are overrated, I wouldn't be good in one.


----------



## FaintOfHearts

Im 21 and have been in my first and only relationship for almost a month. Maybe its a guy thing but my boyfriend was worried about finding another girlfriend (he had been in 2 previous relationships) but I could have cared less and truthfully, I still don't. Even now the relationship still feels like were still friends but I dont know it might change. Dont stress over it too much, spending your time looking for someone else will get in the way of you experiencing so much more.


----------



## buggy

alone892 said:


> Same boat, to those who are older, how much persecution and closeted homosexual accusations do you face? At 18 I feel like I'm still under the protection of my age, but as I get older I don't know if someone trys to give me **** about it I can see myself getting into a fight over it.


lol I'm 22 with little to none relationship experience and some people make mild fun of it but I don't think anyone ever really cares. I think that's the thing people are scared of sometimes, being afraid that they can't live up to some screwed up norm of society instead of looking at where they are in their own lives and what they really want. I'm not saying it's not nice to have a guy/gal at your side, but it's absolutely in no way mandatory to have done so before a certain age because it would somehow otherwise destroy your life's value.


----------



## Cofeendcancer

Don't worry man I'm on he same boat ride 18 and been single my whole life. I'm also the last of my friends to remain a virgin and the loneliness doesn't help much. But I'm glad to see I'm not riding this boat by myself


----------



## Falcons84

ive been asked out 3 times but had to say no all times because I just couldnt see it working out with my SA and all. Also, im scared of getting dumped.


----------



## liso

I've never had a bf. Sucks when everyone around you does.  I get all nervous just talking to a guy.


----------



## Jamesie

Yup, I feel your pain. 18 and 19 in september. Never had a GF either.
In the last few months, I really, really liked a girl. We kissed, went to the movies and did all sorts of fun stuff ,but it turned out she has a boyfriend, so that leaves me in the cold (kinda uncomfortable, seeing she's in my class and projectgroup).

And i went to the park with a girl from work recently and we really seemed to hit it off, making out etc. ( but she's 22) so a relationship will be unlikely. It seems like i'll never find the right girl. The only advice i can give is stop looking as it will only make you look desperate. Once you feel comfortable and happy with yourself/life you'll be able to share it with a nice girl  she will cross your path, it's just a matter of time!


----------



## NmE

I'll be joining the 18 and never had a GF boat in July too, oh the joys


----------



## bran808

Only 15 but probably going to be on the boat as well. :sigh


----------



## Jcoj613

Although I really want to be in a relationship, I hear relationships cause problems. Friends of mine who have been in relationships say women are crazy. No offense ladies.


----------



## Hamtown

18 too man.Don't worry about it you will get there buddy.I personally don't care about having a girlfriend, it will come and i'm not going to force myself into a crappy relationship.Many seek something in the other person and therefore depend things on them which creates drama,secrecy,fighting and what not.I think one should be happy with themselves, so they can actually catch the person when they fall.


----------



## trendyfool

i've never had a boyfriend and i'm turning 18 this friday...i'm fine with the fact that i've never been in a relationship but i'm anxious to be in one. i want to fall in love NOW.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

Same.

This is now a hookup thread.


----------



## WholeinSoul91

19, never had a bf. Practically all my flatmates have at least had one.


----------



## Monroee

I'm in the same boat. I never had an official boyfriend or girlfriend.

It's depressing for sure. But we are still very young & its not strange yet.


----------



## Revenwyn

I didn't get my first until 21.


----------



## Jamesie

This is an old thread indeed, but i seem to be the person who started it again lolz


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

I'm going to be 18 next Saturday and have never had a boyfriend. =[
I'd really like one. But I don't think I'll ever get one, 'cause I'm boring, not funny, weird, no social skills, I can't hold a conversation, is fat & ugly.


----------



## Hamster

it's frustrating, and i can totally understand your pain (and other stuff D: ). i'm waiting until i'm in my mid twenties so i can use a dating site lol


----------



## LeperMessiah

I know that feel, bro.


----------



## Jade18

lol your so young dont force it
besides according to people I know everyone just wants sex and get serious when they are a little older like 30...
I have had boyfriends/guys that liked me but it really never changed anything for me..but thats probably just me..


----------



## Unexpected

Yeah, I havn't had a girlfriend yet and I'm 16. My grandma says to wait till I'm 18 lol. But it takes time to find love. Just gotta wait for it.


----------



## stranger25

I'm 20 and I haven't even had the chance to dwell into the friendship realm with females. If you're a guy and you haven't had one GF yet or worse it's not going to magically happen.


----------



## savonrun1

Hey there, I just joined the site recently because I feel like I've made a lot of progress since freshman year in highschool and I want to contribute to society. I just turned 18 today, and still havn't had a girl friend and I am still a virgin. You might not call this progress but I went from being insanely desperate to not being very desperate at all. I just focused on things I enjoyed doing (which I never would have expected until I tried them) like wrestling, rock climbing and canoeing. I am at a boarding school currently repeating my junior year, and since the school is super small (around 200 people) sports are mandatory - but by god that made a difference!

Basically what I'm trying to say, is find something your passionate about (and don't just do it because you want to impress some girls). When you start living for yourself (and not just for superficial pleasures like sex or social status) rather than for others and doing things you are truly passionate about, your life will start to seem more bright. And then you'll know how to find other people who share you passion and that's a great way to meet people and develop relationships. I know this from personal experience, and despite the fact that I am a 18 year old virgin who hasn't had a girl friend, life looks pretty good right now.

I hope I have helped in a way, message me if you want more feeback.


----------



## rfiguero

poop


----------



## pimkersyf

22 and never had a boyfriend, been kissed (unless you count the boy next door when I was 6!), or even been on a date. Your definitely not alone on this forum.


----------



## ImWeird

Girlfriends are overrated... Trust me.


----------



## Dre53

It's funny....this is something that I never cared AT ALL about until just this year. Previously in my life I had many responsibilities and committments, many of which I really cared about and tried my best at. I played sports (huge committment for me), exercised all the time, had quite a bit of school work, talked to others about several issues (sports, society, general things) on a day to day basis, and despite much of it being very superficial and never being anything resembling a social person, I still was very consumed and happy doing my own things within my own world. 

This year let's say my responsibilities have gone down to just about zero. The only thing out of the above I still do is exercise all the time, and that is totally my choice. I could stop that right now and no one in the world would care except me. With so few responsibilities relationships and possibly a GF is something that I've found myself thinking much more about. I still don't care that much, it doesn't even come close to dominating my life and it doesn't make me miserable or even unhappy, but I really think the reason it's sprung up is that I'm not consumed in other areas like I used to be. The worst part is that there's an irony to this: when I was consumed enough to not care I may have actually been able to start such a relationship, and in my current setting it's totally beyond reach....


----------



## stewie

Same. I don't see myself in any type of relationship in near and far future.


----------



## goodwinter

Another guy in the same boat; 19 nearly 20, never had a girlfriend. I pretty much mirror your first post freakzilla.


----------



## Dan iel

To be honest I was in the same boat as you guys when I was 19. Found someone and I'm a complete loser, so it can be done. Once you can accept that your not looking for one and focusing on life then it might just happen one day.

Do not become desperate and force things to work with a girl. Just talk and become friends. I wasn't that into my girlfriend at first but thought might as well meetup and over time you fall in love.

Sometimes you might think it isn't even worth the heartbreak and you can lose so much.

Relationships can be stressful too. When I was in a relationship I wanted to be single and now that I'm single I want to be in a relationship. Sucks.


----------



## GD8

I'm 17 now and I'm gonna be in the 18 year old girlfriend-less nerds club soon too. I always just assumed I'd get a girlfriend eventually as well, like it'd just happen without me even trying. couldn't have been more wrong. I do online schooling now so there's pretty much no chance of me getting a girlfriend until college and even when I go to college, my social anxiety is so severe that I probably won't be able to form, much less maintain, any kind of relationship with another human being. I can barely even say hi to the cashier at the grocery store when I'm paying or even talk to my family/friends. **** it.


----------



## MissElley

Guys dont need to worry, that girl will come along when the time is right. Its always the good things that are worth waiting for. In saying that i know plenty of girls who are 20 and hve nvr hd a bf n their pretty good lookn girls?


----------



## Choci Loni

I often feel sad when I think of that I might not find a girlfriend for many years (I'm 18),.but really, I am not worried that I NEVER will. Even though romances in our young years are (seem) fantastic, what really counts is that you find someone who you will feel so connected with that you stay together with for many many years. I'm not saying that is impossible to do when you're my age- but I personally believe that the odds of finding TRUE love (if you believe in that) aren't diminished as you get older.


----------



## stewie

18.5 to be exact
Never had a gf


----------



## rctriplefresh5

MissElley said:


> Guys dont need to worry, that girl will come along when the time is right. Its always the good things that are worth waiting for. In saying that i know plenty of girls who are 20 and hve nvr hd a bf n their pretty good lookn girls?


no the girl wont come along im 21 and still no gf.....it gets worse and worse every ****ing year...im not even ooking for a gf..jsut a random girl to makeout with...or one to have casul sex with...although im not closed to the idea of a gf....but no girl's shown interest in doing anything

you have no idea what being 21 and never sticking your tongue inside a girl's mouth feels like. the rejection...and it's not that I don;t go out either...these past months, ive gone to clubs, bars, everywhere.....


----------



## ValiantThor

When your in highschool is when your going to meet the most girls and if your gunna getta gf thats the time to do it. Marry your highschool sweetheart, after highschool its difficult to meet girls ive found out. I use to be in love, acual love man, but i thought that girls would come and go and i would get tons of action. Not true, i was young and dumb and didnt know what i had till it was gone. So just aske the girls that interest you, you have to, like i said after highschool you wont see nearly as much girls on a daily basis man therfor your chance drop 10fold


----------



## pudz

ValiantThor said:


> When your in highschool is when your going to meet the most girls and if your gunna getta gf thats the time to do it. Marry your highschool sweetheart, after highschool its difficult to meet girls ive found out. I use to be in love, acual love man, but i thought that girls would come and go and i would get tons of action. Not true, i was young and dumb and didnt know what i had till it was gone. So just aske the girls that interest you, you have to, like i said after highschool you wont see nearly as much girls on a daily basis man therfor your chance drop 10fold


False. 
College. Bars


----------



## stranger25

rctriplefresh5 said:


> no the girl wont come along im 21 and still no gf.....it gets worse and worse every ****ing year...im not even ooking for a gf..jsut a random girl to makeout with...or one to have casul sex with...although im not closed to the idea of a gf....but no girl's shown interest in doing anything
> 
> you have no idea what being 21 and never sticking your tongue inside a girl's mouth feels like. the rejection...and it's not that I don;t go out either...these past months, ive gone to clubs, bars, everywhere.....


All that cliche stuff you hear is a joke. It's a tough reality to live in. I know the feeling all too well.

If I ever made my first female friend in real life, I'd proably ruin it because of being such a freak.


----------



## That guy over there

ValiantThor said:


> When your in highschool is when your going to meet the most girls and if your gunna getta gf thats the time to do it. Marry your highschool sweetheart, after highschool its difficult to meet girls ive found out. I use to be in love, acual love man, but i thought that girls would come and go and i would get tons of action. Not true, i was young and dumb and didnt know what i had till it was gone. So just aske the girls that interest you, you have to, like i said after highschool you wont see nearly as much girls on a daily basis man therfor your chance drop 10fold


It depends on your situation and location, everyone has different experiences with things.


----------



## west93

i will be 18 on June 20th so im almost in 18 and no gf clud.


----------

